# Is It Worth It To Buy A King Size?



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

I am expecting my first in a few months, and we are planning on buying a new natural bed (Yay! No more second hand mattresses!) My dh and I have always slept comfortably in a queen together, but my instinct is that we'll be more comfortable in a king when we add our little one to the arrangement. I'm planning on using the Tres Tria pillow and I'm thinking that will take up another 6-8 inches of space, and after that we may just be kinda squished. The King Size is a considerably larger investment, but I love a good cozy sleep, so if it's worth it, its worth it! What do you think?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

if you have the room to fit one, and the money to buy one, yes, get the king! or even california king


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

We were swimming in our king-sized bed, purchased a couple years before the arrival of Naked Baby, but once he got here, it's PERFECT. Not too small, and definitely not too big. SO worth it.


----------



## TirzhaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes! Go with the king! We have a king and I seriously can't imagine how anybody can co-sleep with anything less.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Go for it!!!! You will not regret it, I promise.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Get it. You won't regret it.

-Angela


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes! Completely worth it.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes!!! I can't imagine squeezing 4 of us (and maybe someday 5) into a queen sized bed. You won't regret the king!


----------



## MamaDiane (Oct 26, 2006)

Absolutely, get the king sized bed!


----------



## marieandchris (Jun 6, 2005)

Ab.so.lutely!

King size. Tempurpedic if you can...(it doesn't move when someone else on the bed moves...sooooo, that means you can nurse your babe to sleep and get up without them sensing your are leaving...this is important, trust me!)


----------



## momofsage (Dec 31, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

Not only does it give you lots more room for all of the bodies sleeping on the bed, and not only does it increase the space between babe and the edge of the bed, but when your babe becomes a toddler, s/he will manage to cover every square inch of that king-sized bed during the night (and/or s/he will decide to sleep sideways).

We put ours right onto the floor (no box spring) for the first two years and never looked back.

Jen


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

YES buy the king!


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

he!! yes!!!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a single mama of a four and a half month old co-sleeping in a queen, and I just ordered my natural bed. I was initially going to get another queen, but I realized that my little wriggler is going to quickly make things uncomfortable in the size bed I have now, so I went with a king. It was quite a bit more money, but I am so going to enjoy having all the room we need.

Also, my mattress is a Natura, which has a 20 year warranty, so I figure it will last the entire time we are co-sleeping. Congrats on buying a healthy bed! It is so worth it!! Oh, and I have also heard that the California Kings are a tad narrower, but longer than a traditional king, so I am not sure if I would go that route...


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Absolutely. No question. We bought a queen sized before Anneke was born (we were on a full before) and I wish wish wish that we had gone for the king. We now have a queen with a twin pushed up against it. DS (that's the first time I've written that!!!!) was just born yesterday, and last night he and I slept on the queen and DH and DD squeezed on the twin. It was a little cozy for them.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Buy a king. We bought a queen before we knew about cosleeping, and while it's comfy for two, it's crowded for three, even though she's only 10 months. Dh sleeps on the floor lately


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

One of the best investments we have ever made


----------



## mommy2AandZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
Go for it!!!! You will not regret it, I promise.









I agee!!! Once they hit 9 months the queen starts getting pretty small.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO worth it.

We have a California King. With 2 adults and 2 sprawling toddlers, that's just right.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh man! I am so jealous...
We're stuck with a DOUBLE and it's killing us!
GET THE KING!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

we have a queen and 1 baby... a king would be fabulous! it is a fact that the smallest member of the family will take up the most room in the bed.

we'll probably turn the queen sideways and add a twin to the bottom for a huge bed when baby 2 shows up sometime.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

You MUST go with the king! It is by far the best money we have ever spent. Oh, well, except for paying the midwife to help us home birth the baby!









And a word of advice, when you spend this much money, pay the extra $40/$50 for the protector. I'm not sure if your natural bed company has one, but we bought a sealy version. It's breatheable, but waterproof. Trust me, when you spend that much money, you don't want to come back here asking how to take pee stains out of the mattress. Or spitup. Or poop. Or all three at once, if you're extra special lucky!







It's worth it's weight in gold, and has saved us many many times!


----------



## CitizenStar (Oct 12, 2004)

YES! You will not regret it! We have had a king for years and cannot go back. We feel so squished in a queen when we have to sleep in one.







If you co-sleep, it is the only way to go.


----------



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

YES! Can't imagine not having it. Nightime would be much more difficult!


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

Wow! That is an unwavering YYEESSS!!! Thanks for all the support! I can make my decision in complete confidence now! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

We've got a king and I can't imagine how sleeping with a baby would work in a smaller bed!

The California King is not wider than a regular king--in fact, it is four inches narrower. California Kings are longer than a regular king.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Worth every penny. IMO, one of the best investments we ever made as a family







Happy co-sleeping!!!


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

Totally worth it and definitely buy the mattress protector.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Absolutely. We have a king-size, though its really just two twins pushed together on the floor - and its wonderful! I can't quite imagine going back to a full-size. Maybe a queen... but yeah. Its great! Specially' with DS, so nice ot have room to set him on one side and we can cuddle on the other w/o disturbing him


----------



## BlueSkyJennifer (Dec 11, 2004)

Ah, yes! I'll never go back.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

hmm, you all are almost making me want to join the king-sized bed party over here. We have a double, and we fit just fine, for now...


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

Our king is so nice and unsquishy. When we moved in January and were pg with our boy, we ditched our queen bed and bought a king mattress to place directly on the floor. Best choice ever! (Even if my mother does keep saying, "So, you'll get a bed frame sometime soon, right?" But, then, she doesn't know DS is sleeping with us...







)

Some people might need the California king if they really needed the extra _length_; we went for width, and I'm 5'9" and DH is 6'0" and the standard king works fine. It seemed hilariously roomy before DS was born, but now that he's here, DH & I end up squished to the outsides while DS takes up the middle, so I appreciate the extra width!


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

a king bed is not optional in our house. 2 babies co-sleeping currently


----------



## kristinc (Jan 25, 2007)

We love, love love our new king bed







We will never go back to anything smaller.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

ahhhh...to have a king-size! Alas, we have a queen, but, if it were an option, I'd spring for a king in a heartbeat!


----------



## it's just apples (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for the king! We had a double bed when ds1 was born and it was awful. I had constant back aches from curling around him to nurse. Before ds2 was born we invested in the king and have never regretted it! We were in a hotel this weekend and slept in a queen and it seemed tiny. Dh and I kept waking each other up.

A friend of mine has 2 double beds pushed together on the floor with a homemade frame (Hi C!) and it seems to work well for them too, so that'd be an option- just push another mattress up to the one you already own.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

we were going to buy a king, but decided to keep our queen and bought a twin to push up along side. one day, if dd wants to sleep in her own room, she can take the twin with her.

but if you have the money for a king, go for it.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehappydeer* 
my instinct is that we'll be more comfortable in a king when we add our little one to the arrangement.

I say go with your instinct Mama!
We love our enormous hard low to the earth bed.. it was the best baby item we purchased! Enjoy~


----------



## dajones (May 28, 2007)

King is a must have for us. When we travel and there is no king available we get 2 queens and divide and conquer, DH sleeps w/DS and I sleep w/nursing DD.


----------



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes!

As pps have said, it seemed really big BEFORE ds arrived. Now I sometimes wish they made Supreme King size beds.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

we have a king size, even with no co-sleepers left in it







Yep, me likey very much !

When DS2 was co-sleeping, I was single and it was just me & DS in a queen and that was good for me. I think I like space when I sleep.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

we have a king size bed and i'm not sure we could co-sleep in anything smaller. that's just us though....


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We got a king when DD was 20 months old (before that we had a queen). 7 years later, DD is still in the bed and DS (almost 6 is) as well so we are super happy with the king.

When they are out of the bed, though, I could see going back to a queen. A king is REALLY big.


----------



## kehliouise (Aug 4, 2006)

i don't know how we would live without the king. especially now that ds is a little older and sleeps all over the place. i'm often pushing dh off the bed and ds is sleeping completely sideways....we are expectly #2 soon as well so will definately need the room.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

nak

Soooo worth it. With 2 in bed, anything smaller would be very cramped.


----------

